# Imperial class cats??



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

With what went on at the Manchester show at the weekend, do you think cats that already entered the Imperial class should be able to enter the Grand class and Open?

It seems very unfair and pointless to me


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's fair for Imperials to still compete in all the classes. At the end of the day if you have a cat that's good enough it will win, titled or not. Its been done many times.

There is no point in competing and hoping that there is no stiff competition on the day.........this is what keeps standards high


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally would not ,mainly because if my cat had achieved that title(Iwish)then I would make way for cats coming through.

There is nothing more frustrating ,and I,ve had it happen to find the same cat against yours time and again just collecting the certificates.

But then again ,can see a little on the other side as well,if you only have the one cat and they do it in one sweep,what do you do.


----------



## candyshandy (Dec 10, 2008)

I personally think once you have passed a level then you cannot go back down.

An Imperial titled cat could just enter BOB and side classes and then compete for BOV and maybe BIS.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

candyshandy said:


> I personally think once you have passed a level then you cannot go back down.
> 
> An Imperial titled cat could just enter BOB and side classes and then compete for BOV and maybe BIS.


Agree totally,and that would be a fair way to do it ,for all concerned:thumbup1:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

what peed me off at the Manchester was that an Imperial titled cat didn't even enter the Imperial class but entered the Grand and the Open instead - I do find that odd....


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What's the story behind the original question here?

While on this subject, everyone keeps telling me I'm wrong but I'm so sure I remember this that I have to ask again. Is there anyone else who rememebrs a stage, would have been at the end of the 90s, when the GCCF put out a recommendation that Grand Champions should not enter the open class? I can't believe I dreamt it!

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

An imperial can not enter all the imp, gr and open, they can only do two out of the three, and they qualify to be judged for BOB if they don't enter the open.

I have seen Imps not in the Imp and just entered in the Gr and open, and it could be for any number of reasons, ie favour to a friend going for an Imp, the Imp judge didn't like the particular cat etc.

I agree with Angeli, its a competition and if a cat is good enough on the day then it will win (or should) regardless of his/her title or the title of his/her competitors. With the low show entries I think competitors already get a much easier ride than in times gone by. When I showed my Jazz at the National in 1988, there were 6 or 7 oriental lilacs in his open. Most opens nowadays have 1 or 2. Yes the judge can withhold, but its still not the same as a good range of competition.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no problem with Imperials competing whatsoever but I just find it a bit odd taking one and doing grand and open classes and not the imperial .... just my opinion  

I take on board the judge pick can be key but there wouldn't be any satisfaction for me personally if my cat were not competing at the level it has achieved the status for 

But horses for courses and all that.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I have seen Imps not in the Imp and just entered in the Gr and open, and it could be for any number of reasons, ie favour to a friend going for an Imp, the Imp judge didn't like the particular cat etc.


I dont see the point in that:blush:

Why not go on exhibition?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Because they can still compete for BIS ? I don't know, its up to the individual. There are some judges I won't place my cats under, and I would avoid the Imp class with my Imp (if I had one ) if I still wanted to go to that show.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Because they can still compete for BIS ? I don't know, its up to the individual. There are some judges I won't place my cats under, and I would avoid the Imp class with my Imp (if I had one ) if I still wanted to go to that show.


I dont have an Imp either, I just felt really sorry for the poor people with champion cats that had paid their 30 odd quid to enter the show, in some cases beat 5 other cats just to get reserve grand, and be beaten by an Imperial who has also entered the Imperial class too.

I do beleive in good competition, but sometimes there can be more than one cat in a class worthy of winning .

I agree show entries are on the decline, and things like this surely cant encorage people to show their cats


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> I dont have an Imp either, I just felt really sorry for the poor people with champion cats that had paid their 30 odd quid to enter the show, in some cases beat 5 other cats just to get reserve grand, and be beaten by an Imperial who has also entered the Imperial class too.
> 
> I do beleive in good competition, but sometimes there can be more than one cat in a class worthy of winning .
> 
> I agree show entries are on the decline, and things like this surely cant encorage people to show their cats


this is where the TICA system works better isn't it?


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's been my argument for years that grands and Imps shouldn't enter the open, there are cats good enough to make champion, but haven't got that extra something needed for grand, so why be mean and block them with a grand or imperial, I have an imperial and wouldn't dream of putting her in the open.
I would do imperial and grand and bob, if I was going to carry on showing her, but I have others I can show, so doubt very much that I will take her out to an ordinary show.
But you have to remember some people only have one show cat, in my opinion it is still no excuse for putting an imp or grand in the open to compete against young cats, some only just 9 months old, so haven't reached their full potential.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

It used to be a pet hate of mine seeing titled cats in the open then hearing their owners moan that they hadn't won their grand certificate either Just to add insult to injury!

I know people say that if the cat is good enough it will win the certificates regardless of who they are up against but I disagree. I think judges recognise certain cats straight off and they are pretty much up for an automatic win. Its very off putting for beginners with young cats. I prefer the FIFE way of showing where the cat can only be put in its class for the next award up. Much fairer that way. Ok they may come up against a titled cat for the BIV but at least its a fairer way of showing!

Just my humble opinion. I only have three cats to show! lol

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

spid said:


> this is where the TICA system works better isn't it?


Not necessarily no, you still have to compete against titled cats. If you have a large class of 10 Maine Coons say, all of which are worthy of winning, only 5 max (I believe, depends on cat count) are granted BOB 1 -5 and can be chosen to final.

Whatever registry you show under, its a competition at the end of the day, there are no guarantees of winning if your cat has a title or doesn't. If cats are being placed by judges just because they recognise them and/or their owners then that particular judge is at fault not the system they judge under. That can happen in any registry!!


----------

